# Yorkshire puddings??



## Bellavista (Sep 21, 2009)

*Why do my Yorkshire puddings not form a crater, but go big and round (well, sort of round), with the hollow inside???? (So, a cave rather than a crater??)*


Thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 21, 2009)

Bellavista said:


> *Why do my Yorkshire puddings not form a crater, but go big and round (well, sort of round), with the hollow inside???? (So, a cave rather than a crater??)*
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 hello and welcome.
i don't know why that is happening i just wantted to welcome you. but i am sure someone will be able to help you out.


----------



## Sunshineandrain (Sep 22, 2009)

*Yorkshire Puddings*

Hi
I have exactly the same problem!  I hope someone can help.


----------



## Russellkhan (Sep 22, 2009)

Yorkshire puddings are basically a type of popover, I believe the crater usually seen is a result of them falling as they cool. I'm guessing you're making individual puddings? the smaller ones may not fall in as they are a smaller structure that supports itself more easily. 

In short, unless your puddings taste wrong, I don't think the shape is a problem.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 22, 2009)

hot pan, hot fat,   all ingredients for batter room temp, mixed, rested 20 min. pour cook eat (whatever the shape)

could be the pan, is it level or warped, or are you using ramekins, (like popovers) as said above. 

If it tastes good, eat it.


----------



## velochic (Sep 22, 2009)

The fat and juices from the roast beef, I think is the key.  Are you using enough?  For a muffin cup, I put in a couple of tablespoons per and mine always come out great.  They do puff up, but then you get the cup shape just a couple of minutes after putting them on the plate if you have enough liquid/fat.  Don't scrimp to save calories.

ETA:  And welcome to DC!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 22, 2009)

i use a deep 10" glass pie plate, i use a good amount of melted butter and if there are any roast drippings (for some reason my roast only have fond in the pan and very little fat rendered) in the plate roll to coat. add the pudding and bake. mine puff all around except in the very middle. as it cools only the middle falls most stays puffed up and empty inside.


----------



## Sunshineandrain (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice.  I have been making them in a muffin tin, and I can well imagine that they haven't sunk in the middle because it is supporting itself because it is quite small. Will also try to use more fat and see if that makes any difference, and I will experiment with making bigger ones, but as someone said - if it tastes good why worry about the appearance??


----------



## velochic (Sep 23, 2009)

Sunshineandrain said:


> Thanks for all the advice.  I have been making them in a muffin tin, and I can well imagine that they haven't sunk in the middle because it is supporting itself because it is quite small. Will also try to use more fat and see if that makes any difference, and I will experiment with making bigger ones, but as someone said - if it tastes good why worry about the appearance??



I'll just have you know that it was your post that FORCED me to make a roast and yorkshire pudding last night.    Deeeeelicious!  (Thanks!)

That's right, that the taste is key, so who cares how they look!  As long as they don't taste like those horrible frozen and reheated puds you get in your pubs over there, it doesn't matter if they are funny looking.  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Sunshineandrain (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi
Glad I could inspire you!  I am not originally from the UK, but love Yorkshire puddings, and have therefore set it as my goal to perfect them!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Sep 23, 2009)

I volunteer to eat all mistakes!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 23, 2009)

velochic said:


> *I'll just have you know that it was your post that FORCED me to make a roast and yorkshire pudding last night.  Deeeeelicious! (Thanks!)*
> 
> That's right, that the taste is key, so who cares how they look! As long as they don't taste like those horrible frozen and reheated puds you get in your pubs over there, it doesn't matter if they are funny looking. Hope it works out for you.


 OH MY LORD!! thanks for the giggle!!


----------



## Joeboy (Sep 26, 2009)

its simple really...you gotta be from yorkshire like me otherwise ur never guna get it, we know all the secrets u seee!!

my tips would be use beef dripping, and make sure the tin is smoking before u pour the batter in, also you dont have to let the batter rest and dont put too much in, this is a common error....trial and error with your own oven aswell really, try a few different amounts of batter in each compartment, 

hope that helps


----------



## Sunshineandrain (Sep 27, 2009)

Strictly speaking I live in Yorkshire as well, even if it is in the 'disputed' Cleveland area, which is classed North Riding of Yorkshire now.  Anyway, thanks, I'll try some of your tips.  Interesting that you say you don't need to let the batter rest...  So far all the advise I got was to let it rest.  It is also possible that I have used too much batter.  Recently bought the bigger proper YP tins with 4 saucer sized hollows.  Haven't tried it yet but am sure it will give better results.


----------



## Bilby (Sep 27, 2009)

My mum's family always used the roasting tray the roast was in to make the batter (rather than calling it Yorkshire puddings).  It was the same recipe but just cooked differently.  It would end up as this light slab of batter with the soft bit at one end and the crispy bit from the edge of the tray. It was divine - much better in my opinion that when it's done in scone/muffin trays. You just don't get that crispiness when in pudding form.


----------



## Sunshineandrain (Sep 27, 2009)

That sounds good! Thanks, might give it a try some time.


----------



## neilwill (Oct 10, 2009)

It sounds like the muffin tin sides were causing your shape issue. Hopefully now that you bought the shallow tray it will help the shape.

The issue I always had when starting out was that they would always be stodgy and not rise enough. The oil being smoking hot as Joeboy pointed out seems to be the key here. I heat the oil in the oven and then when I take it out to add the batter I put the tray on one of the burners on the hob to stop the oil cooling. Seems to do the trick!


----------

